# S&W 4513TSW, 4563TSW, And 4566TSW...



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyone own or shot any of these? What'cha think of 'em? 

Tom

Sorry for the double post, but I'm not getting many responses on the Smith & Wesson board. Perhaps because these are relatively new or unknown? I would like to know more about these. They're not exactly 1911's but comments on S&W 1911's also seem very positive. Anyone here familiar with any of these 3 models? Thanks again.

Tom


----------

